# geocities and blogger banned!!!



## uttoransen (Aug 31, 2006)

is banning geocities a big site of yahoo, and blogger another biggee from google right. some isp's in india are planning to ban these sites as government of india wants these sites to be banned, as these are promoting illeagal things.

i use blogger to blog, now if that is banned, i will be very dissapointed.


----------



## drgrudge (Aug 31, 2006)

?? 

The Ban was lifted long time ago, as far as I know.


Edit: 
Ohh.. you want to discuss (fight) why it was banned earlier?


----------



## Desmond (Sep 6, 2006)

Though its gone old,

But, it was truly senseless of the government to ban such sites.


----------



## ilugd (Sep 6, 2006)

you sleeping till now, uttaronsen?


----------



## QwertyManiac (Sep 6, 2006)

^^
Hehe, fight club man! Flame the govt, flame it now!


----------



## mediator (Sep 16, 2006)

Where is uttorasen? No further posts by him?


----------

